# Jazz got his first real driving lesson today



## barnbum (Aug 9, 2008)

Actually-two forum members visited today-BannerBrat and drivin*me*buggy! Angie and I have been emailing nearly daily for over a year--and we finally got to meet.







They drove many hours to come; her family met my family and three of us hung out in the pasture before lunch and after. Various other family members wandered out to see us or watch. The tentative quilt shop visit got postponed until next time because the horses were just too much fun.



Since owning minis, I have never had a horse person here who I can hand one of my horses to and know they know more than I do--it's usually kids who come. *It was a treat beyond description to watch Ashley with Jazz and Rosie. * Today was a very good day.











Jazz and I had worked briefly on feeling pressure from both sides, wearing a surcingle, and using longlines, but he hadn't gotten the idea to walk forward while I was behind him... that's what Ash started with and look what she did: (



)





















Ashley is, to me, exactly what I'd want in a trainer. She's confident, firm, yet so full of praise.



I am in awe of her talents at such a tender age.





Jazz responded beautifully to her.
















A stop for praise and getting a fly--






Things were going so well, we decided to see how the halter and bit fit... Ash and Angie made the adjustments to the one I bought for Blessing






And he took to that amazingly well!















Today was awesome.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 9, 2008)

Ashely worked with Rosie too--it was great for Rosie to have a different handler.

The next step is to get this family to move closer so I have some help!!





















Ashley--you're amazing. You can work my horses anytime!!


----------



## horseplay (Aug 9, 2008)

I just love that Jazz



. Such a handsome boy. Your Rosie is very pretty, love her color. I could look at your horses all day long. Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks like so much fun



I want to come watch





I just love that Rosie


----------



## AceyHorse (Aug 9, 2008)

Gosh your Jazz is such a spunk, hes going to be a stunning harness horse! And Rosie is beautiful too of course.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2008)

i bet you guys had a blast!! Looks like jazz took to it like a duck to water. I just love Rosie



I know how you have wanted to get him started so Im so happy you had help to get going


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 9, 2008)

Rosie is a beautiful young lady! Goodness, and Jazz! Look at him, now he has a job on the off season. You need more horses Karla.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 9, 2008)

They look great! Can't wait to see Jazz under harness and cart!! Can I borrow Ashley to break my Sky!?!?! I sooooooo need to get him started


----------



## barnbum (Aug 9, 2008)

Cristina--I HIGHLY recommend her!!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, Jazz! He has this look on his face like, "Yeah, I got this."


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 9, 2008)

Woohoo!! One step closer!!!





Looking good.

Amanda


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 9, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]

Aww you guys, thank you very much for the compliments.





& Christina I love Sky! He's such a handsome fella, seems to be quite the horse from the pictures I see.



If only I lived closer I'd help you in a heartbeat.





Karla, I just loved meeting everyone today, especially your amazing horses!



(and you! of course



) I bet you & Jazz man would've got it, but I have to admit it was a ton of fun to get him started,



& he is a smart little fella.



You guys were both doing really good.

[ya see, Karla forgot to mention how good her & Jazz were



]

&& my Mom has peektures! haha.





I loved working with Rosie, :love she sure is a firecracker, I love that spark!





It was amazing to watch Karla & Rosie work with Clicker training! They are a great team!














haha I love my faces in these pictures, haha oh well.

Just thought I'd add in,

I most definently owe this Success with Karla's beauties to my Mom





Without her & her tips I wouldn't have had half the sucess i did.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, I LOVE that last photo of Ashley and Rosie! So cute and smiles on both faces.



There is very little that is more fun than finally meeting a forum member you've chatted with for a long time and obvious you two (three!) had a well-deserved blast.

Good job with the horses Ashley! Jazz looks confident and happy with every step.

Leia


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like Jazz is a natural! And so is Ashley, apparently!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Kudos to Karla for all the groundwork she did with her horses. We all had a blast and it was fun to see Jazz progress. He is a natural. And Rosie is a doll



It was nice to meet all the crew in person.

Angie


----------



## twister (Aug 10, 2008)

Karla, Both Jazz and Rosie are looking good girl



Look how Good Jazz looks ground driving, can't wait to see him in harness and hitched to a cart. Now you have him started you can't stop





I love the pics with Ashley and Jazz, you can see she has a lot of patience, and the last one of Rosie and Ashley, it's a knockout.

Yvonne


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 10, 2008)

> Christina I love Sky! He's such a handsome fella, seems to be quite the horse from the pictures I see. drool5.gif If only I lived closer I'd help you in a heartbeat. wub.gif


Well thank you very much!



May have to shoot you some emails and talk some driving then


----------



## barnbum (Aug 10, 2008)

> You need more horses Karla.


Well--Jazz is telling me there are two incubating now.





I like having fewer horses so I can focus on 1-2 in new stuff and reviewing ground manners, rather than trying to figure out who should be worked today.... Keeping lessons short helps a lot in giving more of my buddies a chance to do something. Clicker training is an awesome way to work daily with several.


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> > Christina I love Sky! He's such a handsome fella, seems to be quite the horse from the pictures I see. drool5.gif If only I lived closer I'd help you in a heartbeat. wub.gif
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much!
> ...


[SIZE=12pt] I'd love that!



[/SIZE]



barnbum said:


> > You need more horses Karla.
> 
> 
> Well--Jazz is telling me there are two incubating now.
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Can't wait to see the babe's Gypsy & Chloe have this year!



[/SIZE]

& Karla is definently right, here & Rosie were amazing with the clicker training, not to meantion Whisper & Jazz as well.


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome pictures, nice job Ashley. if i lived closer I would come help anytime


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 13, 2008)

That is so awesome Karla!!! He looks so cute, and just like he'd be a natural in front of the cart. How did it feel to drive? I bet you could easily get hooked!


----------

